# Palmer fasciectomy of all digits with PIP releases



## Pillow1 (Jun 7, 2016)

How would you code this?
Left hand palmar fasciectomy involving the thumb, index, long, ring and small fingers. The ring and small fingers have severe contractures. 
Palmer fasciectomy of all digits with PIP releases of the ring and small fingers.

26123 LT
 26123 -76 LT
 26125 59 F2
 26125 59 F3
 26125 59 F4
?

Thanks, 
Denise


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Jun 9, 2016)

As per the documentation, Palmar fasciectomy was done with involvement of all 5 digits. So the correct coding would be 26123-FA, 26125-F1, 26125-F2, 26125-F3 and 26125-F4.

No need for 76 modifier since all the procedures were performed on same session. Moreover no need to report 26123 twice.

Hope it helps...

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 9, 2016)

They key is in the CPT Description

26123 Says single digit
26125 says single digit but has additional wording after the ; which says "each additional finger"

Also 26123 have MUE of 1 and 26125 have MUE of 4 for the additional 4 fingers on a hand.


----------



## Pillow1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Vernon Kreiss said:


> As per the documentation, Palmar fasciectomy was done with involvement of all 5 digits. So the correct coding would be 26123-FA, 26125-F1, 26125-F2, 26125-F3 and 26125-F4.
> 
> No need for 76 modifier since all the procedures were performed on same session. Moreover no need to report 26123 twice.
> 
> ...




That is fantastic!  I've been billing for Internal Medicine for Nearly a decade, and Cardiology for 10 years prior to that. It is a blessing to have these forums and be able to reach out to our coding community.  Your response with modifier usage  is quite obvious and I appreciate the eye opener ! 

Many Thanks  

Denise!


----------



## Pillow1 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Palmer fasciectomy of all digits with PIP release*

That helps tremendously! I really appreciate the response and am fortunate when reaching out to our coding community.. thanks for the bonus stats as well 

Denise


----------

